

Why you shouldn't tout your competing services on anothers Techcrunch articles  - HNer

http://tinyurl.com/32552mb
======
brk
Real link:

[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/07/20/karsa-flash-payer-
offers...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/07/20/karsa-flash-payer-offers-bait-
and-switch-model-for-video-monetization/?replytocom=409994#comment-410025)

------
coryl
So you shouldn't tout your competing service because your product may be
flawed or imperfect?

------
HNer
direct link <http://tinyurl.com/32552mb>

look for the entrance of 'Jack'

